# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  List of current problems

## tarmyg

This is what I am noticing at the moment:

None

----------


## *Admin*

Thank you! 

The last two were on my list added the other... please continue if you notice things to add to this thread....

----------


## hammerheart

Can't open the forum on desktop. I keep getting a black page once logged.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Can't open the forum on desktop. I keep getting a black page once logged.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


Me too. Couldn't log in all day. Figured I was suspended.
Knew I shouldn't have posted a pic of my lactation... Lol

----------


## tarmyg

Updated OP post

----------


## tarmyg

Hi Admin,

Any update on the Like issue? Obviously not super important but it's a nice feature I think.

Thanks
~t

----------


## *Admin*

like should be working now.... let me know on your end...

----------


## tarmyg

> like should be working now.... let me know on your end...


Do not seem to be working. Notifications come but it's not showing any likes on the post itself. I tried a few browsers to make sure.

----------


## charger69

> Do not seem to be working. Notifications come but it's not showing any likes on the post itself. I tried a few browsers to make sure.


smae here

----------


## tarmyg

Just checking in on this problem again Admin. Appreciate you looking at this.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Just checking in on this problem again Admin. Appreciate you looking at this.


I was going to like your post but if others cant see that i agree with what you say, whats the point....


Agree though lol. Was better before

----------


## tarmyg

Admin, 

Friendly reminder about the "Like" problem.

Thanks
~t

----------


## tarmyg

Admin,

Another friendly reminder about the *Like* problem.

Thanks
~t

----------


## *Admin*

Hummm I thought it was taken care of... what issue are you having with it? 


Mine is fixed and I was told by others that it was working... sorry I should have checked back here...

----------


## tarmyg

> Hummm I thought it was taken care of... what issue are you having with it? 
> 
> 
> Mine is fixed and I was told by others that it was working... sorry I should have checked back here...


If I click like it notifies the person but it's not showing as a like in the post itself. Would you like some screenshots?

----------


## Obs

Exactly.
There is no "score" kept so to speak.

----------


## tarmyg

Like this:

*THE LIKE*


*What the post look like*

----------


## hammerheart

> If I click like it notifies the person but it's not showing as a like in the post itself. Would you like some screenshots?


Same here, using Firefox from desktop.

----------


## Mr.BB

Whole board shutdown for about an hour 21:00 to 22:00 gmt, everyday. I mean 404 message.

----------


## tarmyg

Updated opening post!

----------


## *Admin*

> Whole board shutdown for about an hour 21:00 to 22:00 gmt, everyday. I mean 404 message.



Yes I have seen this issue... and they are looking into it said something about memory... something odd...

The like issue I will tell them about again... like I said I do see when I like someone's post however I do not see if others like it or how many like it...

issues issues issues lol

----------


## Mr.BB

> Yes I have seen this issue... and they are looking into it said something about memory... something odd...
> 
> The like issue I will tell them about again... like I said I do see when I like someone's post however I do not see if others like it or how many like it...
> 
> issues issues issues lol


Seems to be better!

----------


## *Admin*

are things doing some better?

----------


## Obs

> are things doing some better?


Like button still ineffetive. It does not keep track of like count or display a post as liked once the user has left the thread upon return. So there is no way of knowing if you have liked someones post, you just have to remember.

----------


## BG

> Like button still ineffetive. It does not keep track of like count or display a post as liked once the user has left the thread upon return. So there is no way of knowing if you have liked someones post, you just have to remember.


Ive definitely double liked some post...............safe then sorry.

----------


## Obs

> Ive definitely double liked some post...............safe then sorry.


I detect a hint of sarcasm....
Its a proven fact that "likes score" increases user interaction. In fact it is in its own way addictive. We had a link on this somewhere. 

Good for biznus in other words.

----------


## BG

> I detect a hint of sarcasm....
> Its a proven fact that "likes score" increases user interaction. In fact it is in its own way addictive. We had a link on this somewhere. 
> 
> Good for biznus in other words.


I used to see who liked what when you saw who actually like the post under it. You could get a better feel for people seeing what they agreed and disagreed on.

----------


## Obs

> I used to see who liked what when you saw who actually like the post under it. You could get a better feel for people seeing what they agreed and disagreed on.


I agree. 
It showed you who to avoid as well.

----------


## BG

> I agree. 
> It showed you who to avoid as well.


exactly  :Wink:

----------


## Obs

> exactly


Still here sweetie  :Wink:

----------


## *Admin*

gotcha!

----------


## *Admin*

So is the like button there now?

working or not working haha

----------


## Obs

> So is the like button there now?
> 
> working or not working haha


Its there and always has been. Its just that it keeps no track of likes. 

Used to it would show at the bottom of the post who had liked what.

----------


## Obs

For instance:

Obs, guitarzan, capebuffalo, bg, and 5 others like this post

The "5 others" would be highlighted and if you clicked it it would list who the 5 others were...

----------


## *Admin*

UNDERSTOOD checking again lol

----------


## Mr.BB

Whole board was off for me again, err_content_decoding_failed.

Is this a server error?

----------


## hammerheart

> Whole board was off for me again, err_content_decoding_failed.
> 
> Is this a server error?


I get that too sometimes.

And why I'm seeing FB like/share options on top of every thread? LOL

----------


## tarmyg

A friendly reminder of the *Like* problem

----------


## Obs

> A friendly reminder of the *Like* problem


I just liked that post...
I know no one can tell but I did....

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I just liked that post...
> I know no one can tell but I did....


Made that same joke about 15 years ago at the top of the thread. 2 slow sir!!

----------


## Obs

> Made that same joke about 15 years ago at the top of the thread. 2 slow sir!!


Dear God! I am a copycat now!

----------


## *Admin*

Are the likes showing now???

----------


## tarmyg

> Are the likes showing now???


Not for me.

----------


## *Admin*

Thanks

----------


## hammerheart

Some of the PM randomly go missing, like they were never sent. Anyone getting this

----------


## Obs

> Some of the PM randomly go missing, like they were never sent. Anyone getting this


Yes!
Kinda...

I sometimes have pm's in my sent box I never sent and responses in my inbox to them. 

I always have a hangover when I doscover it.

----------


## tarmyg

Friendly reminder!

----------


## tarmyg

Bump. Sorry Admin :-) I really happen "Like" this function. Pun intended!

----------


## tarmyg

Since you seem to be on a roll *Admin* I figured I'll bump this one. What's one more thing on your plate aye ;-)

----------


## *Admin*

Thanks it is on the list for sure... and a pet peeve... as well as why we can not post imagines in pms etc... ok long list maybe lol

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I just liked that post...
> I know no one can tell but I did....


I liked your like.

----------


## Obs

> Thanks it is on the list for sure... and a pet peeve... as well as why we can not post imagines in pms etc... ok long list maybe lol


And we need to be able to tag members in posts!

We are supposed to be able to on vBulletin

I.e. "@Capebuffalo" "@*Admin*"

The "@" is supposed to bring up a dropdown list of members to select from. 
That would be a huge feature. All of these things being fixed would make smartassery 2x as efficient.

----------


## charger69

> And we need to be able to tag members in posts!
> 
> We are supposed to be able to on vBulletin
> 
> I.e. "@Capebuffalo" "@*Admin*"
> 
> The "@" is supposed to bring up a dropdown list of members to select from. 
> That would be a huge feature. All of these things being fixed would make smartassery 2x as efficient.


You young guys want everything!!! The internet didnt exist when I was in high school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> You young guys want everything!!! The internet didn’t exist when I was in high school. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We didnt have it either or cell phones.
I got my porn from the same magazines as you!

Speaking of which...

Admin, there is no porn subforum. That is a problem.

----------


## charger69

> We didnt have it either or cell phones.
> I got my porn from the same magazines as you!
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Admin, there is no porn subforum. That is a problem.


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> LMAO!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know its true!
The old smug cashier would give you a dirty look like you were some kida filthy animal when you bought it off the shelf. She would ID you and look at you like scum as she handed you your change, which she dropped in your hand...

She thought of you later when she was touching herself.

----------


## Capebuffalo

I’ve lost my will to “Like”

----------


## *Admin*

> And we need to be able to tag members in posts!
> 
> We are supposed to be able to on vBulletin
> 
> I.e. "@Capebuffalo" "@*Admin*"
> 
> The "@" is supposed to bring up a dropdown list of members to select from. 
> That would be a huge feature. All of these things being fixed would make smartassery 2x as efficient.



I will add this to the list haha

----------


## Capebuffalo

Yeah. The like button is working again like it used to. Sweet

----------


## charger69

> Yeah. The like button is working again like it used to. Sweet


I take back everything negative I said about you. Your not that bad after all. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Ahaaaaa!
Hell yes thank you admin!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

There has been complaints about the search function (which I agree with). I think many times it gets too many matches, so it will return no results. Maybe add a filter that can limit the results to the last X years? Idk how difficult that would be

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

I can’t like my own post.

----------


## tarmyg

Maybe this would be helpful:

https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ice-heads.html


> There has been complaints about the search function (which I agree with). I think many times it gets too many matches, so it will return no results. Maybe add a filter that can limit the results to the last X years? Idk how difficult that would be
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Obs and Charger bother me.

----------


## Capebuffalo

-I wish I was little bit taller,
I wish I was a baller
I wish I had a girl who looked good
I would call her
I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
and a '64 Impala

----------


## MuscleScience

> -I wish I was little bit taller,
> I wish I was a baller
> I wish I had a girl who looked good
> I would call her
> I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
> and a '64 Impala


Ok 2Short...

----------


## charger69

> Obs and Charger bother me.


We just tell you the truth. The truth bothers you. LOL

You cant handle the truth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Ok 2Short...


Skeee-lo

----------


## Capebuffalo

> We just tell you the truth. The truth bothers you. LOL
> 
> You can’t handle the truth. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need men like me standing watch on that wall

----------


## MuscleScience

> You need men like me standing watch on that wall


Afeminate men to attract the trannies and ladyboys  :LOL:

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Afeminate men to attract the trannies and ladyboys


How many walls have you been asked to leave?

----------


## MuscleScience

> How many walls have you been asked to leave?


All of them...:-(

----------


## Couchlockd

I really want to be able to send pics from files not URL in PM's!!

----------


## KennyJ

> I really want to be able to send pics from files not URL in PM's!!


I was told this is an ongoing issue that they are working on. I'm having the same problem. Not sure if it's certain computers or if when it's down it's down for everyone

----------


## Couchlockd

> I was told this is an ongoing issue that they are working on. I'm having the same problem. Not sure if it's certain computers or if when it's down it's down for everyone


I've never seen it work.

I've tried across 5 different phone's from Android 6.0, 6.1.1, 7.0, 7.1, 8.0. and windows laptop on win7, winXP, win10.

It's just not a thing

----------


## KennyJ

This next one is not a huge deal but worth mentioning. I've noticed that the refresh button doesn't work. To truly refresh everything I have to exit out of a forum and re-enter

----------


## Capebuffalo

Got 99 problems but a bitch ain’t 1

----------


## charger69

> Got 99 problems but a bitch aint 1


Get to fixing them. They arent going to fix themselves. LOL

Just picking on you Cape! I didnt have anything else so I used this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Got 99 problems but a bitch ain’t 1


Attachment 175295

Actually thats not true.
My bench is my weakest lift.

----------


## Obs

When we put punctuation near a sentence comprised of capitalized words, it automatically de-capitalizes when posted.

Example:

Dammit Charger.

DAMMIT Charger.

DAMMIT CHARGER .

DAMMIT CHARGER. (FULL CAPS)


It's not that big of a deal but it is preventing me from yelling at mf'ers in a properly punctuated manner.

***well wtf it worked this time, nevermind.****

----------


## charger69

> When we put punctuation near a sentence comprised of capitalized words, it automatically de-capitalizes when posted.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Dammit Charger.
> 
> DAMMIT Charger.
> 
> DAMMIT CHARGER .
> ...


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Charger has a big head. It bothers me

----------


## Obs

> Charger has a big head. It bothers me


Vaseline.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Vaseline.


You got me.

----------


## charger69

Im watching you guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I’m watching you guys!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could lube it up ffs...

----------


## charger69

> You could lube it up ffs...


I have your banana! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

Just an FYI, this is the month the late great very talented Jermaine "TIL" Fuller died in a 11 hour standoff with police.

----------


## Obs

May we honor him with bananas. 

We walk this earth never considering our next breath could very well be peanut butter jelly time.

----------


## Couchlockd

> May we honor him with bananas. 
> 
> We walk this earth never considering our next breath could very well be peanut butter jelly time.


Peanut butter jelly
Peanut butter jelly
Peanut butter jelly with a bullet wound

----------


## Obs

> Peanut butter jelly
> Peanut butter jelly
> Peanut butter jelly with a bullet wound


Maya been inflicted from himself or blues

----------


## Couchlockd

> Maya been inflicted from himself or blues


Yeah I just read that.

Dude was in a bad way.

Cop approached him at bus stop (bug time recording artist in a bus, says a lot)
And he shoots cop.

Smh

----------


## Obs

> Yeah I just read that.
> 
> Dude was in a bad way.
> 
> Cop approached him at bus stop (bug time recording artist in a bus, says a lot)
> And he shoots cop.
> 
> Smh


Oh may we place extreme honor on that officer that had a job 20 times safer than mine and dedicated his life to making a paycheck while recieving dignified glory, walking around harassing random people at his own fucked up judgement.

----------


## Obs

I stand with the police!
Not really.
I am actually 70' above them and hanging by a tread, 
while they gun down drunk firefighters with a bat. 

Just doin their job. 
No personal responsibility for their actions, they are just doin their job. 
'merica fuck yeah.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Oh may we place extreme honor on that officer that had a job 20 times safer than mine and dedicated his life to making a paycheck while recieving dignified glory, walking around harassing random people at his own fucked up judgement.


I was saying poor Jermaine. Knowing what his actions would mean, sure death.

He probably was crazy from all the bananas around him constantly. I hear he was a "method rapper".

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I was saying poor Jermaine. Knowing what his actions would mean, sure death.
> 
> He probably was crazy from all the bananas around him constantly. I hear he was a "method rapper".


Bananas account for more deaths than guns in the US. Background checks on banana ownership. This has to stop.

----------


## Obs

> I was saying poor Jermaine. Knowing what his actions would mean, sure death.
> 
> He probably was crazy from all the bananas around him constantly. I hear he was a "method rapper".


I was bitching about the cops who act like I wouldnt beat them with their own gun if they werent wearing a badge. The ones that think they are special or tough. Nearly all of them.

----------


## Obs

Its time to get modern.
Tagging, sharing, 
etc

What kinda money we looking at? 
We will raise it.

This domain name is capable of huge shit.
I could make 100 livelyhoods off it.

----------


## Obs

Hey...

Stop ignoring me dammit

----------


## Couchlockd

Here's one.

Kimbo almond.

----------


## charger69

Current problems: my damn prostate is acting up 1 day out. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> Current problems: my damn prostate is acting up 1 day out. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried "milking" it?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Have you tried "milking" it?


Massage is preferable.

----------

